# Just wanted to say Hi



## teamreefers (Jan 23, 2008)

Currantly my husband and I have a 200 gal reef display tank and a small coral prop system that is being set-up. we have been working on it for about a month.
anyone want to chime in on setting up a frag tank?
T3 1/2


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Awesome! 
I would recommend acrylic eggcrate racks instead of the less expensive polystyrene. They don't grow as much algae. 
I got mine from here: 
http://www.lightingdiffusers.com/St...intPage=1&sub_dept_id=5&sort=pn&sku=EA-050-24

This is gonna be fun, I'm looking forward to following along with you! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## teamreefers (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks. It does not look like there is alot going on here? But I will post my build thread here so you can follow along and maybe spark some intrest. We have actually built a room for the prop tanks so that it is seperate from the house. It use to be a carport that we didn't use very much. but it made a nice place to work on the aquarium stuff (ie.... no more mess in the house). lol


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

My house has got a good mess from the tanks, too.. I'm considering turning the garage into a prop room. Thats great that you actually stepped up and did it! 
Your air conditioner thanks you! lol 
I'll be keeping an eye out for your build thread, thanks in advance for running it here. Our photo gallery has plenty of room for your pics


----------

